# I gave Ryobi One a shot and love them.



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have may of the same tools and have the same feeling. They are not the absolute best tools out there, but for the cost they are a great value. I still have a few of the old blue versions. The big improvement was the move to the lithium batteries, I also most use the 4 amp-hr ones. I rarely run them dead and I have enough of them that I don't think I would not have a charged one sitting around. I do link the cordless nailers for doing work around the house and yard or at someone else's house. In the workshop I usually still use air ones, they are more compact and much lighter. But the drill, hammer drill (rarely use, I go to a SDS rotary hammer if i need to drill concrete), sawzall (okay for light demo, not everyday use, too slow), circular saw (okay for rough cuts), oscillating tool, flood light (one of the most used too) and impact driver (old blue one, takes a beating and keeps going, it breaks bits before stalling out)


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have great luck with my drill and impact driver set.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

5 stars from me
One thing I loved about the Ryobi's was when they remodeled their tools the new batteries work with the older tools so all my old tools got an upgrade when I got a few of the newer yard tools.
The yard tools don't get used that much but my wood working tools are used every day so got to love the fresher stronger batteries.
One other thing that's interesting and I never noticed it till I had them, many of the new tools come with different size or strength batteries.
At first I was upset about this but now with arthritis taking over my life the weaker lighter batteries come in handy on many jobs and sure I have to charge them sooner but I can use them longer because they're not as heavy in use..


----------



## AtlanticBryan (May 8, 2013)

I'm also happy with the Ryobi 1 equipment. My only complaint with the two drills I have is that the chuck seems to loosen on its own sometimes, but I use them constantly. My wife loves the weight of the string trimmer, but I find it tends to jam up. The mini vac isn't worth much. The circular saw is great, especially when breaking down 4×8 sheets on the floor.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I think that group of tools are called "Plus One" (+ One).


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I have several Ryobi tools. Even had the Ryobi Radial Arm saw back in the early 80's. I have the original set of blue that I bought years ago, and I have started switching to the ONE+ batteries which are awesome. My combo disc and belt sander is used nearly every Saturday, and I've had that over 10 years.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd have to agree with the poster except for the garden tools which I don't have. I used to buy Makita but their prices are extremely high in Japan but then every tool maker is a ripoff here. I usually get mine from ebay since Ryobi Japan is completely different from Ryobi America,


----------



## misterChips (Nov 15, 2014)

Dollar for dollar I find that Ryobi is the better deal when it comes to a lot of the tools that I use in my wood working shop. I do have some high price tools but I get the same results and have save money that will allow me to buy more wood.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry, thought I hadn't hit "post", but guess I did earlier today


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Think I have had every tool (18V) they made! My Favorite by far is the sandcat corner sander! Hit and miss here in Canada if and when some tools are in stock, had to replace my sander recently and had to go through EBay.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

It's funny how most of the tool makers are starting to sell the cheaper combos but since I already have the ryobi batteries why switch now. LOL


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a Ryobi portable planar I bought cheap 12 years ago and beat the snot out of and it still runs like a champ. I think Ryobi made solid tools and they appear to be doing so still - great value. After reading this review, I'm considering their line for when my Bosch drill bites it (soon). Thanks!


----------



## Pennywize (Oct 20, 2016)

I have porter cable 18v and they have been good. I have been looking for an expanded set other than the drill, impact driver and circ saw. I'll have to check out the Ryobi. Thanks for the review. Anyone know of any deals on these during the BF sales?


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Interesting since they are all owned by the same co..

Side note: Ryobi, Ridgid, AEG and Milwaukee tools are manufactured by TekTronics International aka TTI (surprise, surprise!!!) which is based in Hongkong. Ridgid DOES NOT belong to Home Depot like some of HD employees state. They just have a semi-exclusive deal (the deal is exclusive but you can still buy stuff elsewhere) for some products, especially Ryobi.

Here's what I found on the net:

Emerson Electric owns Ridge Tool and the "Ridgid" brand name. Emerson also makes some (but not all) of the tools sold under the "Craftsman" brand. As pointed out in the Emerson news release, the new "Orange" Ridgid tool line is made under license by TekTronics International (TTI) which is based in Hongkong. TTI is the parent company of Ryobi and One World Technologies (OWT).


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

All of my battery tools are Makita… 3 drills, brushless impact driver, circular saw, jig saw, multi tool and right angle drills. *It is easy to get caught up in buying the same brand tools when you already have 3 chargers and 6 batteries.
*
I recently bought the Ryobi 18v fan and worklight with a charger and the 2 pack of plus 1 batteries that are 4ah.
I am impressed with them both even they are not tools that I use for my woodworking.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought the big multi-tool set over 10yrs ago when they were still blue. They were okay and I got by with the drill and impact driver. However when I upgraded to the new One+ batteries it was like getting a whole new set of tools. I have since added the finish nailer, oscillating tool and a couple others. The old blue drill, impact, recip, and circular saw are still going strong so no need for them to be upgraded yet.

For all the One+ users - keep your eyes open at HD this this time of year, they run great deals on the two-pack of the big batteries over the holidays. As much as 1/2 off the regular price, its how I have replaced all of mine over the last couple years.


----------



## dad2jj82 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am no professional. However i bought the drill and impact driver Two years ago. I set the drill on top of my car and left, turned the corner dropped the drill on pavement. It is still going strong today I don't use everyday but definitly got my 100$ worth. I leave in a michigan unheated garage.Battery is still good. They have never let me down and I have bought little mouse sander as well because of the battery compatibility. I will by another one when it dies. By the way it is first impact driver I have ever owned and they are sweet.I can not see how buying a more expensive drill or driver could give you any better results


----------



## garriv777 (Jul 22, 2010)

I gave them a chance also, and am very pleased. I have a drill, jig saw, and circular saw, all battery powered. Lots of bang for the buck!


----------



## rolandk (Dec 11, 2016)

I too bought the Ryobi kit from HD and have been very disappointed with everything but the 1/2" drill. The drill is quite heavy but performs well. The circular saw will not follow a straight edge guide, it lacked power and killed even the large battery quickly. the sawzall has so much vibration it is almost useless. The large capacity battery died after only a few months. I would not recommend Ryobi to anyone. I worked as a carpenter for 30 years and was spoiled by professional quality tools and Porter Cable. I guess. Now I stick w Dewalt and Porter Cable.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

> I too bought the Ryobi kit from HD and have been very disappointed with everything but the 1/2" drill. The drill is quite heavy but performs well. The circular saw will not follow a straight edge guide, it lacked power and killed even the large battery quickly. the sawzall has so much vibration it is almost useless. The large capacity battery died after only a few months. I would not recommend Ryobi to anyone. I worked as a carpenter for 30 years and was spoiled by professional quality tools and Porter Cable. I guess. Now I stick w Dewalt and Porter Cable.
> 
> - rolandk


Now that I have made it through several projects with these tools I am starting to wish that I replaced them with Rigid. Though not having the issues you are having the shortcomings of gettings tools to this price point are obvious. For the average homeowner they are great and will do what they should and even for the hardcore weekend warrior they will suffice. I own a 100 year old house that I am updating doing heavy construction work such as moving walls, updating the plumbing and electric, etc. They work but I am seeing where they are underpowered. My biggest gripe is the skill saw. Its underpowered and binds up really easy. The hammer drill while it works is very slow while drilling in to concrete or brick.

I have a feeling that they will be replaced one by one with Ridgid tools again. First thing to go will be the skill saw.

As for the other tools such as the work light, cordless nailer, blower,multi tool, jigsaw those are working out fine. The drill, skillsaw and sawzall do leave something to be desired if you are a heavy user.

Now that I have had more use with these tools I had to bump them down to three stars.


----------



## rolandk (Dec 11, 2016)

agallant I guess they have reached their goal in getting people to purchase their product. Its a shame many will never be repeat customers. I think 3 stars is being generous.


----------



## OldCoach (Jan 3, 2016)

About 20 or so years ago I was walking through HD when I happened upon the blue Ryobi 4 piece set. I had never owned a cordless tool but thought how convenient. At that time this was a new concept. I treated myself to a Christmas gift and bought that set for $179 if my memory serves me well. I still have all 4 pieces and have gone through at least 8 of the original black and yellow batteries. Four years ago, during a Christmas special, I bought the green drill and driver combo for $99 because I needed new batteries and this set came with 2 lithium batteries that I could use in my old blue set.

You are absolutely correct about the driver. I use it all the time now and it has never failed me. I have never used the drill since I still use the old blue one. That old blue drill is absolutely unbelievable. I built an 800 sq ft deck about 16 years ago and predrilled every hole and put in every 3" screw with that drill. That was before I ever heard of a driver. Today I use that drill to trim down my brass cases before reloading my ammo. That blue Ryobi keeps on ticking.

Just the other day I was in HD and was browsing at the kits. There was a very tempting deal on the 4 piece and 2 piece Ridgid kits. What is most appealing about the Ridgid brand is the lifetime battery and tool guarantee. May have to look into that if and when the old blue kit gives up the ghost.


----------

